# My first silky- Scrat the over priced fluff ball :)



## missinasworld (Feb 1, 2013)

So a few weeks back I found a listing online for silky, rex, russian blue and other neat sounding rats that were at a petstore about 35minutes from my house. It turned out my best friend lived only a few blocks away so we went and had a look. It was a hole in the wall pet store that took amazing care of their animals. All rats were bred onsite and they had everything from neat rats to skunks and even a lemur! We saw them feeding fresh veggies and fruits to the animals and changing water bottles and dishes out..the animals all looked great and the cages were clean. That being said, I did go home with a new little buddy. His name is Scrat and he is my first ever russian blue silky. I WAY over paid for him at $25, so even though I wanted his brother to, I only took him and i will get him a cage mate from um a less $$ place. I would not have spent so much on a rat in my life, but he was so cute and friendly and just looked at me with those big eyes of his and he melted my heart, not to mention the care and attention the owners took to keep their animals looking great really impressed me. I have never owned a silky rat befor, so it should be interesting to see how he turns out. I have had him for a few weeks now and his color is starting to become more russian blue-he looked almost black when I got him. I can hold him up to my cat now and they almost the same color!
So here he is, my new little man: Scrat


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

$25 is a little pricey for a pet store rat, though it's about what you could expect from some really good breeders, so if he's healthy, well taken care of, and has a great temperament it's not the worst price ever.  Either way, it looks like he was wroth it! WHAT A CUTIE PIE! Congrats.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Honestly, if it's a shop that takes wonderful care of their animals and socializes them well, then $25 would be completely worth it to me. He's ADORABLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw.

Can I say one thing though? That's not a silky, silkies are only found in Australia. Though he is a Satin.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

ADORABLE can't wait to see pics of him as he grows. Yeh he does look like my satin boy with the long guard hairs


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Huh, $25 is about £15-16. That's a good price in England. 
I always like to spend a little extra on rats anyway because i know that money goes back into caring for their parents and siblings.  I think the most expensive fancy rat i've seen for sale was £25-£30 which is about $37-$44. 

He is adorable anyway, and the main problem with buying from pet shop is that most are bred in rodent mills so if they were bred on site then that's not a problem. : Infact that's kinda like hobby breeders in a sense. 

Good luck with your little rattie, he's so sweet!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I pay $25 at my breeder. That price is way out of line for a pet store!

Very cute, though!


----------



## missinasworld (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah didn't know that silkys were not in the US yet. But still, he is rather neat and his coat feels super soft and differant from the girls, so a satin is cool to! I think I might nicly inform the pet store that they are mislabled though. Today I'm going down that way again and hopeing to find a cage mate for him..but I am not going to get my hopes up just yet. 

Missina


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh he is still a really cool find! Don't know too many people who have Satins. I'm still unsure if my boy is one as I got him from Petsmart, but everyone on here seems to think he is & he does feel very different to my other boys & has long guard hairs....it is possible I got really lucky! Sometimes cool rats are thrown into the mix of your typical pet store ratties. Can't wait to see pics if you find him a friend!!


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

He's beautiful!


----------



## rhodri (Jul 16, 2012)

he is sooo cute! O: but wait silky rats arent in the u.s? I had a silky dumbo though


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

I've seen advertised silkies in the US.. 

That being said he is super cute. In the rat world I think you usually get what you pay for - and it looks like he came from a good background!

Ps rhodi, I have to ask since your avatar reminds me of the style of a certain game.. Who did your avatar?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Satin rats are often mistaken for Silkies, but the Silky gene is unique to Australia and has not been exported due to their animal laws. They do look the same but if I am right they are not the same gene.


----------



## rhodri (Jul 16, 2012)

hope every $ is worth it  haha, I love his tail too. what game Ratchet? and hathound on deviantart drew it


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow small world. I know Swift/hathound! I'm on DA as well. Her style is amazing. I was thinking Furc but I haven't been near it in eons. Not to derail the topic.


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Oooh, satin, huh? I'd love to feel one. My Garnet is pretty darn soft, but I think it's maybe because she is still a baby (2-3 mos old)?


----------



## missinasworld (Feb 1, 2013)

I went on a rat hunt yesterday to find Scrat a male cagemate, didn't have much luck after going to 3 differant pet stores. We saw a bunch of rats and I almost brought home a female that looked about to pop with babies, I ended up not taking any rats from That pet store becuz so many of them had RI and looked so sick that I did not want to risk my own rats. In the end, we went back to the pet store that I got Scrat from and I let the breeder know that they were not silkies, but satins. I took a look at her rats again and she had a few new ones out. There was a tank full of female russian blue satins and then another tank with other color rats. I ended up with not just 1 male, but also his sister. They are very cool looking and soft, but I do not think they are satins. So now I'm done, no more rats. I am now at 2 males and 3 females. And as an aside, they were $9 each. The lady only charges the big bucks for her russian blue "silkies"
This is the new male, Canice:









And his sister: La La Lee (she is named after a show cat we had when I was a baby, if you were wondering)


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Those are some good lookin' rats!


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, some nice new babies there!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

How cute! I love the red eye/fawn/white mixture! It's my favorite! Congrats on your new babies.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Great find! I wish I had a pet store near me that was that nice. I LOVE LEMURS! I got to hold one while I was in Thailand and it was the best!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I pid $21 for Molly, my hairless, when I bought her. He's even more expensive than her. XD
He's very cute by the way. =P


----------



## kizz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm from England and I have a silky his fur is so different to the others. I got a silky and a rex and they were my first ratties. I thought the silky one (pancake) had normal fur at first and it was just the rex (waffle) who had different hair. But I got told that they both had unusual hair by the breeder who I got my two other little boys from. Scrat is very cute  but I don't think he is a silky. Compared to pancake your little man looks a lot fluffier


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow you got some striking ratties there! Can't wait to see pics as they grow


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, your Canice is cute. Looks like the coloring I want in a male cat, lol!


----------

